# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.4.3 - added Motorola Factory Repair and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.4.3 is out!  *Added Factory Repair (Boot) for Motorola devices, based on Qualcomm CPUs.*  *Added  support for Motorola XT1021, Motorola XT1030, Motorola XT1032, Motorola  XT1034, Motorola XT1541, Motorola XT1064, Motorola XT1097 and Microsoft  Lumia 535 (RM-1090) via eMMC.*  *Added new general Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8909, MSM8936, MSM8974, MSM8994, MSM8996.*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area.*  Medusa PRO v.1.4.3 Release Notes: 
 - Motorola Factory Repair feature has been released. 
You can try to repair boot on Motorola devices, based on Qualcomm CPUs,  via eMMC by using original Motorola firmwares (firmwares with “*.xml”). 
This feature can be useful if you don’t have the same working device to  prepare Boot Repair file or device you want to repair currently is not  supported.
Note, device should have non-damaged CID partition, otherwise it could  cause problems with writing firmware after repairing. We recommended  making backup of CID partition before repairing. Also, software will  automatically try to detect and backup (read) CID partition from the  phone to “Backup” folder after connecting. 
 - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Motorola XT1021 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1030 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1032 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1034 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1541 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1064 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Motorola XT1097 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Microsoft Lumia 535 (RM-1090) - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*
  - Box firmware has been updated to 1.21 version! In this firmware version we have improved eMMC Read/Write operations.
  To update firmware automatically, it is necessary to connect the Box and only then run the software.
  Also, you can update Box firmware manually via “Update Box Firmware” button at the “Welcome” tab in Medusa Pro software. 
- Released Pause/Resume operations in Download Manager (“Download *.srf” button in Software). 
 - Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area 
 - All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

